# Driver Bits



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

This isn't much of a tip, but it's really helped me.
I use tuna cans a lot, especially for disassembly of things - put all the screws and stuff in them.

But this tip is for holding all my driver bits. I have placed four small rare earth magnets around the outside of a can to hold my most used bits. They don't get lost in the bottom and are readily grabbed back up when having to switch bits.










The mags are on the outside so they don't get stuck to the bit itself.

peace, T


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's a good idea, especially for holding all the bits you'll use the most. I was thinking if I could get a powerful enough adhesive magnet strip, I could wrap the circumference of the can and place several different bits in ascending order to get them quickly. I have a plastic mayo jar full of too many bits right now, most are multiple repeats, but finding the one I need usually involves dumping them all out and then stuffing them all back in after I get the one I need.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah, I feel for ya, having a mayo jar!

I hate scrounging through just this little can. It's the one I carry to a project.
There's no telling what type of screw was used over the years. ;-) I now use mostly square head, but will use torx on bigger screws - especially outdoors.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

That's a nifty trick. 
I use plano cases though for my main driver bit case. The dividers keep things organized and it latches tightly, so if I drop it my bits aren't scattered across the shop floor. Only a couple of bucks at walmart.


----------

